# Low sg in my Guten



## Tradie (18/1/21)

I have just done first brew with 4.5 kg of pale ale malt and only ended with 1030 sg 
May be I have not cracked the grain quite right ??


----------



## Hangover68 (18/1/21)

Need more info, batch size etc.


----------



## Tradie (10/2/21)

23 liters but I think I now prob I did not have pump running long enough during mash 
Thanks


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/2/21)

Tradie said:


> 23 liters but I think I now prob I did not have pump running long enough during mash
> Thanks


Run your pump throughout the mash, then switch it off. Stirring helps maintain mash temperature, especially in the first half hour.


----------



## Tradie (10/2/21)

Thanks mate another brew coming up


----------

